# Urban Decay In Vancouver?



## prettipolish (May 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if they sell any URBAN DECAY in Vancouver at all?


----------



## pearl (May 13, 2007)

I was thinking about asking this! I can't find any either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lmk if you find somewhere.


----------



## jenn2 (May 16, 2007)

I don't think so.. unless you guys have a Sephora now.


----------



## fletch50 (May 22, 2007)

Hi,  There are no stores in Vancouver that currently have UD.  The Bay used to, but unfortunately not anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I was in the new Urban Outfitters on Granville about a month ago and they had the 3 new Deluxe shadows (Underground, Scratch and Ransom)!  It was totally random and all they had was the three shadows.  I haven't been there in awhile so I'm not sure if they have any left.


----------

